# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  |FuriousGold| PACK5 | QCOM SMART TOOL v1.0.0.8743 + JTAG REPAIR SOLUTION

## gsm_bouali

ADDED AND FIXED DIRECT UNLOCK SUPPORT FOR:  
[X] ZTE Z331 (ATT_AM_P671B30V1.0.0B17-S)
[X] ZTE F555 / T-Mobile Aspect (TMO_US_P671A91V1.0.0B13-S)
[X] ZTE E821S (VIVO_BR_P671A70V1.0.0B12-S)
[X] ZTE S50 / Skinny (TEL_NZ_P671A70V1.0.1B01-S) 
NEW FWS DIRECT UNLOCK ADDED FOR:
[X] Z990, KIS, KIS PRO, BARCELONA, T970, Bouygues Telecom BS 351, E600, SmartTab 7/10  *ADDED JTAG PINOUTS AND REPAIR FILES FOR DAMAGED PHONES (ORT JTAG/RIFF) :*  *[x] Z221, Z331, Z431, F555, F160, F100, E821S*     *HOW TO REPAIR USING ORT JTAG / GPG ORT ?* 
[x] SOLDER THE WIRES AND POWER SUPPLY THE PCB OVER USB
[x] START ORT V1.93 AND CONNECT THE PHONE
[x] CHECK 'RAW MODE'  AND 'AUTO-ERASE'
[x] SELECT THE PROPER FILE FROM \REPAIR FOLDER (ex. F555_ASPECT_REPAIR_0x00000000_RAW_AUTOERASE_ORT.bi  n)
[x] PRESS 'WRITE' AND ENJOY AND REPAIRED PHONE IN SECONDS 
NOTE: IF PHONE HAS OTHER FAULTS ( NO IMEI, INCORRECT MENU, RESTARTS)  THEN DO THE ABOVE STEPS BUT INSTEAD USE FULL FILES  (ex.F555_FULL_RAW_ORT.rar) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALL THE FILES CAN BE DOWNLOADED FROM SUPPORT OR FROM BELLOW LINK: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *JTAG PINOUTS*  
ZTE F555 / T-Mobile Aspect  
ZTE Z431  
E821S_S50_SKINNY_JTAG

----------

